# Recommended price for a foam fursuit head?



## crawramel (May 14, 2012)

Unsure if this is the right place to post this, so sorry in advanced if it's not. 
But how much would people be willing to pay for a foam fursuit head with balaclava base?
The head isn't made as of yet so I can't so pictures, but assume the materials are high middle standard (as in solid construction but average materials use) as is the overall look of the head, high quality, but not 100% perfect. 
What would people roughly on average want to pay for this?


----------



## Ozriel (May 14, 2012)

Are you talking about a foam BASE or an actual *"100% complete fursuit head on a foam and Balaclava"* base?

Your sentence structure is confusing...


----------



## crawramel (May 19, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Are you talking about a foam BASE or an actual *"100% complete fursuit head on a foam and Balaclava"* base?
> 
> Your sentence structure is confusing...



Foam on a balaclava base, sorry


----------



## PapayaShark (May 19, 2012)

It all depends on the materials, skill and looks.


----------

